# Staying in New England?



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2012)

The family is discussing the summer holiday (end June/start July), and one option is New England.  (Largely, I suspect, due to the Gilmore Girls).

I know it's supposed to be good for Autumn, but what does the Collective Mind of Urban know about New England?

Self catering?  Places to see/avoid?  Travel tips?  Cheap flights?  Experiences?

Cheers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2012)

No tips?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

Was there anything specific you were looking for out of it? Beaches, Mountains, cities?

My gf spent a lot of summers in Cape Cod and likes it a lot there. I also work with a guy who grew up in Rhode Island and went to college in Vermont. He could probably recommend some things but I'd probably need to give him some ideas to go on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2012)

Well: family of four. Two girls aged 16 and 12. We need to know what's good accommodation-wise. Is self catering something they do? (I've looked at websites, and it all seems to be hotels, motels, B&Bs...).

Where's the good history? Where's cool places to visit that aren't going to be too tacky?

We haven't decided we're definitely going there. Just finding out what's on offer. And how much it might cost. Last year we were in Italy, in Barga in the Garfagnana, which was great: medieval hilltop towns, hills, markets, monasteries. We're not into lying on beaches. (My skin's like yours, IJ!). What is it one does in New England? Road trips to diners that make johnny cakes?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jan 20, 2012)

In terms of self catering I think the closest thing would be renting a house or cottage which is something a lot of people tend to do on Cape Cod and some of the other coastal areas. I'm not sure how that's arranged but maybe I can get back to you.

For history, I think Boston might be your best bet, or at least somewhere within reasonable distance of there. The history of Rhode Island and some of the other places is pretty interesting but from what I gather Boston is where you'll find more tours and places to visit.

I don't think tackiness will be too much of a problem. The beach towns are mostly kind of quaint. You may have to put up with the snobby Mayflower types but at least it's not drunk neds with their shirts off.

I'm not sure exactly what New Englanders do, but it's a fairly big area so off the top of my head I'm sure you could hike mountains and eat pancakes with maple syrup in Vermont, learn how to wrestle beavers and vote republican in New Hampshire, have tea with Chomsky and pretend to be Irish in Massachusetts, compose dirty Limericks in Rhode Island (home of Nantucket).

Wikipedia tells me that Gilmore Girls is Connecticut which I have been to but I really just get the impression that it's an anywhere USA state that happens to be close to NYC so has become a place for rich people to commute from.

So what I'm really saying is that I probably don't know enough to sell you on it. I'll ask around though and maybe come up with something more concrete.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Well: family of four. Two girls aged 16 and 12. We need to know what's good accommodation-wise. Is self catering something they do? (I've looked at websites, and it all seems to be hotels, motels, B&Bs...).
> 
> Where's the good history? Where's cool places to visit that aren't going to be too tacky?
> 
> We haven't decided we're definitely going there. Just finding out what's on offer. And how much it might cost. Last year we were in Italy, in Barga in the Garfagnana, which was great: medieval hilltop towns, hills, markets, monasteries. We're not into lying on beaches. (My skin's like yours, IJ!). What is it one does in New England? Road trips to diners that make johnny cakes?


Hire and RV and drive up the coast? There are tons of camp sites.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2012)

I've never been to New England.

However my ancestor's founded this town back in the time of the Pilgrim fathers. Looks like some interesting history stuff. 

http://www.scituatehistoricalsociety.org/


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Hire and RV and drive up the coast? There are tons of camp sites.


Ooh, that sounds doable!  Road trip!  It'll be like Little Miss Sunshine, but with a weirder family.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 20, 2012)

cape cod is beautiful. i loved it there. we did bed and breakfast, hired a camaro convertible and toured round in it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Ooh, that sounds doable! Road trip! It'll be like Little Miss Sunshine, but with a weirder family.


There are tons of state run camp sites in national park type areas (i.e. in the woods mainly) with excellent facilities all over the states. Did a road trip up the coast as a nipper but we were only a three-person so a pop-top VW camper sufficed, coupled with a few 'treat' stays in B&Bs. The US version of the AA (the AAA) will provide you with a funny 'flip book' style map of your intended route, or just get a decent road map that shows camp sites etc and wander completely freely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2012)

Mind you, last time I went to the States I had to give an address I was staying at in order to get into the country.  How would I get round that?


----------



## petee (Jan 21, 2012)

almost all of it is beautiful, but some areas (contrary to popular perception) are really quite poor, esp. maine and NH. but NH is where you get the real thick yankee accent, so you could drive around listening to people talk funny.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Mind you, last time I went to the States I had to give an address I was staying at in order to get into the country. How would I get round that?


Book a B&B for near the start and end of your trip? Ask the US embassy perhaps, I'd be very surprised if they've effectively banned touring for tourists....you may have to do some prep and pre-book a few camp sites or summat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

OK, recall all scouts!  It looks like Cornwall is favourite for this year.  But thanks for all the info, I'd like to give New England a go sometime in the future.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Well: family of four. Two girls aged 16 and 12. We need to know what's good accommodation-wise. Is self catering something they do? (I've looked at websites, and it all seems to be hotels, motels, B&Bs...).
> 
> Where's the good history? Where's cool places to visit that aren't going to be too tacky?
> 
> We haven't decided we're definitely going there. Just finding out what's on offer. And how much it might cost. Last year we were in Italy, in Barga in the Garfagnana, which was great: medieval hilltop towns, hills, markets, monasteries. We're not into lying on beaches. (My skin's like yours, IJ!). What is it one does in New England? Road trips to diners that make johnny cakes?



first of all YAY! YAY! YAY! (sorry, I get excited when urbanites come to visit-I was born and have spent basically my whole life in NE)

Second of all, New England is a very big place, with many different types of places & things to do. After all, it is about 1/3 bigger than England itself.
someone mentioned the cape, and I usually would agree (& add a suggestion to take a trip to the islands) but not in autumn, sorry. also, you just said no beaches.

Vermont and New Hampshire are beautiful.Do you like camping? There are many fantastic B&b's. Also, there are many options throughout NE to rent a cottage or cabin, or chalet or whatever, for a week or two, and it ends up generally being less expensive than a hotel.
Is that what you mean by self-catering? I can get you links if you want.

There's so much more I can tell you, but I'd like to get more of a sense of what you're looking for.
NE attractions in general:
      historic shipping/maritime towns & villages (like Salem, MA, Fall River, MA, or Mystic, CT)
      Acadia national park (in Maine)
      Boston, MA & Providence, Rhode Island (there is a whole thread on what to do in Boston)
      the Berkshires (mountains in Western Ma) home of Tanglewood, museums, beautiful pastoral scenery, etc)
      Sturbridge Village & Plimoth Plantation (Mass.) "living history" museums featuring historical    re-enactment of colonial period
       rugged rocky coast of Maine- lobsters & lighthouses
       tranquil villages of Vermont, maple syrup, mountains, green valleys, gorgeous lakes, great place to do a foliage tour
        Massachusetts imo has the most cultural attractions
        Connecticut IMO has the least of any attractions but is still very nice.

   well, hope that helps a bit. Let me know what you think


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> In terms of self catering I think the closest thing would be renting a house or cottage which is something a lot of people tend to do on Cape Cod and some of the other coastal areas. I'm not sure how that's arranged but maybe I can get back to you.
> 
> For history, I think Boston might be your best bet, or at least somewhere within reasonable distance of there. The history of Rhode Island and some of the other places is pretty interesting but from what I gather Boston is where you'll find more tours and places to visit.
> 
> ...



nice post  I agree about Connecticut. It is a bit like that, especially southern CT. It still is very pretty (and they have the nicest roads of anywhere I've been - they pay lots of taxes) but as far as bang for your buck, the more northern states win.
also, Nantucket belongs to us (Massachusetts)!  not Rhode Island.
thirdly, it is quite possible to get tours of historic towns outside of Boston. Not in every town, obviously, but all the ones a tourist would be visiting in any case.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Let me know what you think


Sounds great.  But we're going to Cornwall now.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Sounds great. But we're going to Cornwall now.



awww.


----------

